# New Craft Forum



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

I wanted to let everyone know that we are starting a new forum for crafting called www.CraftForum.com. I think it's going to be a great fit with this site. 

www.CraftForum.com will cover:


Jewelry and Beadwork
Pottery and Ceramics
Scrapbooking and Stamping
Sewing and Needlework
Kids Crafts
And much more!
If you enjoy crafts I hope you'll take some time and join our new site. You can sign up for free here: http://www.craftforum.com/register.php

We need your help to get this site off the ground. If you have a blog, twitter account, or just know someone who may enjoy the site please help us get the word out. It would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup:

Thanks for your time, I look forward to seeing you on www.CraftForum.com


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Passed the info along to my wife. This sort of thing is right up her alley. Thanks for the information.
Ken


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks For the site, Will turn it over to the wife


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Great idea Nathan...I`ll pass the word. Rick


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 9, 2010)

What? No soapmaking?


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

A good idea to help expand membership, an aspect that adds depth creates interest.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Just passed onto my wife who likes scrapbooking.


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

Come on guys don't act like there aren't any scrapbookers and needleworker here....

Great Nathan, I hope it goes well.....I will pass it on to my wife! lol


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Good idea Nate,

I'm pretty obsessive about my woodworking but I'll pass this on to my sister. She's into crafting and it will be great for her right now 'cause she's recuperating from reconstructive surgery after a bout with breast cancer and this would be perfect for her to stay sane during her recovery.

Jeff


----------



## Gover (Feb 28, 2011)

Can we market these things through internet. I mean can we market these things on the website that you are giving to us?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

When I got married, we lived in a 400 sq. ft. upstairs apartment so woodworking was out of the question. I learned to sew to satisfy my creative side. Instead of glue and screws you have needle and thread. You still work from blue prints. The price of sewing machines can rival the most expensive table saws...Yeah, I forgot most of what I learned and I admit that I would rather breath sawdust than lint.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Will...are you selling hobs? Not many woodworkers build geartrains. You may have stumbled into the wrong place. Just sayin':no:


----------



## kevindominguez (May 18, 2011)

I like this site better. Also the people here are more interactive. by the way what do you use to make a piece of wood smoother aside form sand paper?


----------



## faith144 (Sep 8, 2011)

thank you for the site.. keep posting!!!!


----------



## grace (Sep 19, 2011)

i like this,, thank you for your post!! keep it up!


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Dollhouse building*

Hi,
You might want to expand this site to include dollhouse building, miniature crafting furniture and otherwise...maybe also model RR buildings :thumbsup:?
Vinny


----------



## Master of none... (Jan 25, 2012)

now I don't know where to put woodcarving - is it included in crafts or woodworking?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Passed the info along to my wife. This sort of thing is right up her alley. Thanks for the information.
> Ken


what you framed for ???look like up to no good ??


----------



## Mr Woody (Oct 30, 2011)

I will join when I get a little time.. here is an example of some of my pewter work, a replica of an original unearthed Scottish great kilt pennanular found in Perthshire. The stones are synthetic emeralds and amber sapphires. I have worn it to Games in the past. If you look carefully you can see the little berserker warriors with Norman helms biting their shields in a frenzy. I did not really see them until I was well into replicating the piece. I did the polymer mold form while I had the flu and was bedridden


----------



## Nukie Boy (Jan 13, 2011)

*Where do I put this one then?*

Well I have a project I'm going to be starting in about a week or two, and I can't figure out if it goes in woodworking or crafts...

I have a 3' section of a tree approximately 2' in diameter with a flat side. It was hollowed out by a family of squirrels that has since moved on and happens to incorporated the begginnings of a crotch (legs already built in when turned upside down).

I recentyl had a friend let my friends and I host a camping trip for some underpriveledged kids, and I have FINALLY figured out what I want to do for him as a "Thank You" gift. 

I am going to trim up the inner diammeter to have a clay pot sit flush with the top and have his favorite flower growing "out" of the log.

I am stuggling as to what to do on the face though. I have 2 ideas I have been tossing around and was hoping to get some other people's opinions.

Where do I ask?


----------



## glassnwood1 (Jul 23, 2012)

What no stained glass? It is a great medium for your artistic side & it sells well.


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

Nathan said:


> We need your help to get this site off the ground.


Well, I tried to "help" by registering at this forum, but soon after I got a message that I was "banned forever" due to "spam" in my signature.

I understand the problems forums are having right now with internet marketers (infiltrating forums is in all the how-to guides now), but there must be a better way to weed out the spammers than just making some snap judgement about someone's signature line.

Complicating the matter is that the word "spam" can be a somewhat vague term, with people coming up with their own definitions of what the word means. Apparently this craft forum decided I was a spammer because I have a link in my sig that goes to my site where I happen to have a few things for sale? I'm not understanding that at all.

I've written the admins for help, but no reply.


----------



## S Hobbs (Jun 12, 2012)

Mr Woody said:


> I will join when I get a little time.. here is an example of some of my pewter work, a replica of an original unearthed Scottish great kilt pennanular found in Perthshire. The stones are synthetic emeralds and amber sapphires. I have worn it to Games in the past. If you look carefully you can see the little berserker warriors with Norman helms biting their shields in a frenzy. I did not really see them until I was well into replicating the piece. I did the polymer mold form while I had the flu and was bedridden


Hi, love this. Technique might be a solution to my problem of custom pulls. Can you explain how to do polymer mold form and how it all worked? Thanks!


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Absinthe said:


> What? No soapmaking?


 
+1 on soapmaking:thumbsup: the other stuff will for sure interest my wife so I'll let her know about it. :smile:


----------



## Wcoh9225 (Aug 21, 2013)

Can a thickness sander be used to get a piece of wood 12 to 24" long down to 0.75 +/- 0.002"? I use these pieces to make puzzles and they need to be pretty precise to make a good puzzle.


----------



## sjsak1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Not a problem, I will get it out in my circle.


----------



## sjsak1 (Aug 22, 2013)

If I had to guess, I would say both. LOL! I have seen some really georgous entry doors that were buit with wood with the wood carving on them.


----------



## Spooky721 (Dec 14, 2012)

I used to sew, I made seat covers for my blazer years ago out of jeans they were tied on, fitted. I made lots of stuff, denim blanket things like picnic throws, pants. 
Now I do small wood things, boxes out of tree limbs, gadgets, tablet holders and so.
Are we supposed to ask questions here or what? I like the idea of the forum but don't see a lot of activity or am I missing it?


----------

